# Kid Chocolate calls out GGG.



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Said he thinks him vs GGG will be a PPV headliner and called him out on twitter saying "Trust and believe im coming after the belt until they are all mine".

Dont know about it being a PPV headliner, but shit hes got some balls callin him out after seeing what GGG just did. Props to him, make it happen.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

He's calling him out because he knows the fight will never get made.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck yeah! Make it happen Showtime, HBO, promoters. Boxing needs this fight. If Quillin gets a grip on his stamina, watch out GGG. GGG could get his TKO 6 moment. If Quillin doesn't get his stamina problem under control, I'll have to give it to GGG by default.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Make it happen.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> He's calling him out because he knows the fight will never get made.


GGG's promotor said he would be interested in making the fight and putting it on HBO, well see. Dont see why it wouldnt happen. No one else is gonna come close to fighting GGG.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

No substance in this whatsoever.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Not even Quilllin believes those words, a PPV headliner? Get real, it's just another way to add more roadblocks to his ducking.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

he has to say that to make himself look good to fans. danny garcia said the same about matthysse and now they're talking about judah 2


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

RIP Chocolate.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

This would be an excellent fight to make. Sadly, I doubt it happens.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

No chance it gets made.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> He's calling him out because he knows the fight will never get made.





DOM5153 said:


> No substance in this whatsoever.


That's all there is to be said. Cheap PR shot.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> He's calling him out because he knows the fight will never get made.


This. Different Networks. And Quillin said PPV headliner. It wont be PPV so not enough Money for him so no fight.


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

GGG will knock Quillin out in round 4-6.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> Not even Quilllin believes those words, a PPV headliner? Get real, it's just another way to add more roadblocks to his ducking.


 @MichiganWarrior can you believe this crap?

they'll talk crap no matter what he says


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Everybody can talk. But does Quillin really want to face GGG? That is the question.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Quillin is dangerous, only retards would say otherwise.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Quillin is talking cause he knows the fight wont be made.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Qullin just chatting because he knows GBP cant fight on HBO.

starting to not like this guy, hes overrated imo aswell


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Grand Rapids!!!! Blat! Blat!

They dont want it. Quillin aint gonna go into bitch mode like Macklin, he's gonna thriw bombs back.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

It's hilarious how there are some who always root for the black fighter :yep. Anyways, Quillin would probably get knocked out by GGG.


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

lmao at people making Quillin out to be the bad guy. its HBO being pussyasses lets not forget


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fighter's don't duck fighters, people need to realise this. Does Quillin really want to fight Golovkin? I believe Quillin wants to fight every other beltholder in the 160lb division, and vice versa. I expect politics (HBO/Showtime) to get in the way of the fight, but I don't think for a moment that Quillin is calling Golovkin out with the intention of then shying away from the match-up.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm actually agreeing with Reppin and MW. Don't count out QUillin he has bombs of his own.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Why can't GGG fight at showtime? It's not like he's a top rank fighter, does he have a contract with HBO?


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @MichiganWarrior can you believe this crap?
> 
> they'll talk crap no matter what he says


We both know the roadblocks preventing this fight, Quillin likely knows those roadblocks as well.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Of course he's calling him out now since they are on different networks.

All talk from him, that's it. But I do hope it somehow happens so we can all see Quillin get KTFO.

Another highlight reel KO by GGG is never a bad thing. :deal


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

If a fighter doesnt call out another fighter he is ducking, if he does "ohhh hes only talking because the fight wont happen" GTFO


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Why can't GGG fight at showtime? It's not like he's a top rank fighter, does he have a contract with HBO?


Golovkin is free to fight on any network. However, his handlers say they will only have him fight on HBO.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> If a fighter doesnt call out another fighter he is ducking, if he does "ohhh hes only talking because the fight wont happen" GTFO


Quillin dismissed a Golovkin fight in the past when he was on HBO. Now that he's with Showtime, he calls him out. Just sayin.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Quillin dismissed a Golovkin fight in the past when he was on HBO. Now that he's with Showtime, he calls him out. Just sayin.


It's very clear to see.

GGG haters love to ignore that.


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> If a fighter doesnt call out another fighter he is ducking, if he does "ohhh hes only talking because the fight wont happen" GTFO


Fighters actually saying they want to fight Golovkin ruins the mystique of him being some unbeatable monster that everyone is scared of. Pro boxers though are very confident and have egos. Whenever the media starts hyping up some guy that everyone is afraid of , fighters take that to heart. Quillen, Mora, and Froch have all called out Golovkin recently. Ward would take that fight as well. Of course, Golovkin is interested in the same thing every fighter likes, money. That's why he says his dream fight is the Mayweather vs. Alvarez winner.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Quillin dismissed a Golovkin fight in the past when he was on HBO. Now that he's with Showtime, he calls him out. Just sayin.


Yea but in his defense...GGG was not as known as he is now. It would be a big fight now, big risk, big reward as opposed to before big risk, small reward. And to be honest I think Quillion and GGG can meet on one of the networks....hes not Floyd, hes not locked in it can happen. All im saying is these dudes are boxers, he probably does want to fight him and sure maybe he is a little scared of the punching power but still..Quillian is no bum. I see your point though.



Stylez said:


> Fighters actually saying they want to fight Golovkin ruins the mystique of him being some unbeatable monster that everyone is scared of. Pro boxers though are very confident and have egos. Whenever the media starts hyping up some guy that everyone is afraid of , fighters take that to heart. Quillen, Mora, and Froch have all called out Golovkin recently. Ward would take that fight as well. Of course, Golovkin is interested in the same thing every fighter likes, money. That's why he says his dream fight is the Mayweather vs. Alvarez winner.


Im impressed with GGG, im on the bandwagon. Like you said though these guys are boxers, they have been trying to be the best their whole life. Knocked people out there whole life, no one is terrified of anyone.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

A ppv headliner? Lol.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Yea but in his defense...GGG was not as known as he is now. It would be a big fight now, big risk, big reward as opposed to before big risk, small reward. And to be honest I think Quillion and GGG can meet on one of the networks....hes not Floyd, hes not locked in it can happen. All im saying is these dudes are boxers, he probably does want to fight him and sure maybe he is a little scared of the punching power but still..Quillian is no bum. I see your point though.


I was kind of disappointed with Quillin at the time, the fact N'Dam had been ducking Golovkin for the WBA 'Regular' vs 'Interim' for 2 straight years was almost common knowledge. Winky wasn't prime by any means. He probably saw his own resume way up there compared to that of Golovkin, and he now realizes GGG's is only going to get better from here on out... as for him, he'll be fighting a has-been prospect soon in Jacobs so a Golovkin fight would definitely be high profile in comparison. Networks be damned once again for putting road blocks to a great fight. Quillin knows that, so he shouldn't be running his mouth about fighting Golovkin who's been deemed an HBO fighter two fights ago.


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Quillin dismissed a Golovkin fight in the past when he was on HBO. Now that he's with Showtime, he calls him out. Just sayin.


source????


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Quillin is dangerous, only retards would say otherwise.


No one said he's not... You idiot!

The real question is.. If you were locked in a room with GGG and you had 2 choices.. Fight or Fuck? What would you choose? Im pretty sure your fruity ass would be on your knees quicker than a 2 dollar "Whore"..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

I remember hearing that GGG owned Quillin in sparring at the Wildcard Gym


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Make it happen boxing.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

RollinShots said:


> source????


He wont have one. Typical GayGayGay fan

Quillin always said he wanted Golovkin when he built his name up, he wants whoever is the highest ranked middleweight


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> I remember hearing that GGG owned Quillin in sparring at the Wildcard Gym


You remember wrong ***.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He wont have one. Typical GayGayGay fan
> 
> Quillin always said he wanted Golovkin when he built his name up, he wants whoever is the highest ranked middleweight


Golovkin would Murk Quillin... GGG is not just a power puncher.. Dude has skills as well! Get your head out ya ****** ass Brah..


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

So suddenly when one guy calls another out, a lot of people tend to forget either the promotional outfit or network war. 

Quillin is conveniently behind the fact that it would not happen because they are from different networks and it makes him appear that he's avoiding no one.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You remember wrong ***.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/...-golovkin-worth-driving-up-a-mountain-to-see-

you sure?

you seem very mad itt.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/...-golovkin-worth-driving-up-a-mountain-to-see-
> 
> you sure?
> 
> you seem very mad itt.


Yep ***

"3. I've seen video of a few rounds of one of his sparring sessions with Quillin (which took place more than a year ago) and it looked like they were just giving each other good work. Golovkin was stalking; Quillin was sticking and moving. Occasionally they exchanged hard combos in close. Neither boxer had the upper hand from what I saw. I haven't seen any footage of Golovkin's infamous sessions with Angulo, but everyone I know who saw the sparring live tells me "Perro" got spanked."

GayGayGay fans, pfft


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> So suddenly when one guy calls another out, a lot of people tend to forget either the promotional outfit or network war.
> 
> Quillin is conveniently behind the fact that it would not happen because they are from different networks and it makes him appear that he's avoiding no one.


This *** again. Tell me ***, what black fighter isnt ducking someone in your eyes?


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Typical behavior by a coward raised in the shithole that is grand rapids.

When the fight could have been made you wouldnt hear a peep from this clown.

Now that the fight cant be done due to promotional and contractual issues he feels brave all of a sudden.

Good fighter but is lacking a bit when it comes to testicular fortitude.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> This *** again. Tell me ***, what black fighter isnt ducking someone in your eyes?


why is everyone a ***?

im black does that mean i have to love quillin and believe he would beat GGG?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Typical behavior by a coward raised in the shithole that is grand rapids.
> 
> When the fight could have been made you wouldnt hear a peep from this clown.
> 
> ...


Lol Grand Rapids is a paradise compared to portugal. We dont have 20% unemployment and a median income less than a high school drop out

Mayweather family
James Toney
Stanley Ketchel
Peter Quillin

What fighters have Portugal produced? None. A country of whores, lady men and peasants.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> why is everyone a ***?
> 
> im black does that mean i have to love quillin and believe he would beat GGG?


Why you making up lies saying he was beaten in sparring bitch?


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

RollinShots said:


> source????





MichiganWarrior said:


> He wont have one. Typical GayGayGay fan
> 
> Quillin always said he wanted Golovkin when he built his name up, he wants whoever is the highest ranked middleweight


Golovkin vs. Quillin would be a good for HBO. Both fighters have excellent power, and boxing fans could see how the bigger 6'1" Quillin would stand up to facing someone with equal, if not more, power. However, Quillin recently said that he doesn't have any interest in fighting Golovkin because he doesn't have enough of a name in the United States for the fight to a worthwhile one for him. 
Read more at http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/01...n-sturm-or-geale-in-2013/#9RRfIWT26q30Rtbk.99

:deal:deal:deal

MW keeps getting owned today. Routine stuff.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol Grand Rapids is a paradise compared to portugal. We dont have 20% unemployment and a median income less than a high school drop out
> 
> Mayweather family
> James Toney
> ...


Grand Rapids in the house Blat Blat










This happened during the Floyd-Canelo tour stop in Grand Shithole Rapids.:happy


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Why you making up lies saying he was beaten in sparring bitch?


nice change of subject :huh

from what ive read he did get beat up

problem?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> This *** again. Tell me ***, what black fighter isnt ducking someone in your eyes?


Well, Ward never ducked anyone, BHop, Anselmo Moreno, and a lot of others.

I don't hate black fighters, so you can stop bringing the race card into this.

And next time, try to provide an argument than attack me personally. Please, your not even black.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> nice change of subject :huh
> 
> from what ive read he did get beat up
> 
> problem?


You didnt read shit but hearsay ******. What i posted is straight fron the writers lips watching fight tape. All you GayGayGay fans are hoes


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Heres MichiganSnowWhite dropping some verses with his homeboys.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Golovkin vs. Quillin would be a good for HBO. Both fighters have excellent power, and boxing fans could see how the bigger 6'1" Quillin would stand up to facing someone with equal, if not more, power. However, Quillin recently said that he doesn't have any interest in fighting Golovkin because he doesn't have enough of a name in the United States for the fight to a worthwhile one for him.
> Read more at http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/01...n-sturm-or-geale-in-2013/#9RRfIWT26q30Rtbk.99
> 
> :deal:deal:deal
> ...


Commented on this at ESB you french ****.

Quillin said he wants the best at middleweight, Geale first than GayGay based on their record and financial sense at the time.

BEFORE the Macklin fight Q said he wanted the winner.

Than again youre a gay ass boootay fan. Nothing you said can be taken seriously after that glass jaw got shattered


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Grand Rapid's finest right here.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol bladerunner mad i exposed his shitty country.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Commented on this at ESB you french ****.
> 
> Quillin said he wants the best at middleweight, Geale first than GayGay based on their record and financial sense at the time.
> 
> ...


Whahaha son don't get so mad!! :lol:

Didn't have anything to counter the source? Good.

Nothing from Quillin's time @ HBO which showed a desire to fight Golovkin? Check.

Before the Macklin fight is irrelevant, he's with Showtime and GGG has been with HBO for a long time. Completely irrelevant and impossible to make. What a tough guy. :rofl

...as for credibility, I am _floored _that you of all people are trying to undermine facts. :-(


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lmao


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Whahaha son don't get so mad!! :lol:
> 
> Didn't have anything to counter the source? Good.
> 
> ...


Lol nobodies made, youre a bootay fan, already makes you irrelevant

There are tons of vids on youtube showing Quillins views of the fight and when he wanted it

Thats not a source ***, its an opinion article, anyone coukd write for ESB dumbass

Damn i just caught you with some Cobra bombs got you limp like Bootay on the ropes


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol nobodies made, youre a bootay fan, already makes you irrelevant
> 
> There are tons of vids on youtube showing Quillins views of the fight and when he wanted it
> 
> ...


Tons of vids after he got to Showtime. atsch

The article was in reference to a vid on youtube, and sure enough there was a looong ass thread about this on ESB. Forget about those bombs, you got nothing. :conf


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol bladerunner mad i exposed his shitty country.


LMAO at this cracker.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

http://m.ringtv.craveonline.com/videos/video/657693-real-talk-peter-quillinmov

Lol bootay fans. Notice how most GayGay fans are dudes whose favorite fighter got beat up so they hoppin on the bandwagon?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Tons of vids after he got to Showtime. atsch
> 
> The article was in reference to a vid on youtube, and sure enough there was a looong ass thread about this on ESB. Forget about those bombs, you got nothing. :conf


Which i exposed as a lie on that same thread.

Im droppin bombs on you like you were french romanian wit a glass jaw. You all over the ring chump


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> LMAO at this cracker.


Lol you so salty hahaha


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Another fine citizen of grand Rapids.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> http://m.ringtv.craveonline.com/videos/video/657693-real-talk-peter-quillinmov
> 
> Lol bootay fans. Notice how most GayGay fans are dudes whose favorite fighter got beat up so they hoppin on the bandwagon?


That link is one hell of a nice fail, Quillin was at Showtime. Still nothing from his time at HBO that suggests he was willing to fight GGG? Gotcha. :lol:

Bute is irrelevant in this thread, it's just a laughable crutch you're using to divert attention from being owned with your "no source" comment. Funny. :smile


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Look at this glass jawed fraud.










The chin of a crack baby.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

drozzy said:


> That link is one hell of a nice fail, Quillin was at Showtime. Still nothing from his tiome at HBO that suggests he was willing to fight GGG? Gotcha. :lol:
> 
> Bute is irrelevant in this thread, it's just a laughable crutch you're using to divert attention from being owned with your "no source" comment. Funny. :smile


Quillin hasnt been at HBO since before he fought McEwan dumbass lol!

He has been a showtime fighter for something like 3 years lol

Boy youre dumb. Just throw up the white flag, youre french should come natural


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey drizzy, bootay fan. Tell us what fights Quillin had on HBO lol










Get those hands up Pierre!


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

amazing,first everyone claim fighters feared him...now a top mw calls him out and all the sudden its a publicity stunt?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol be killin thess clowns. All work is EZ work


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Quillin hasnt been at HBO since before he fought McEwan dumbass lol!
> 
> He has been a showtime fighter for something like 3 years lol
> 
> Boy youre dumb. Just throw up the white flag, youre french should come natural


3 years? Wow. You're worthless. And done like dinner boy. :lol:

You should know a thing or two about white flags btw, Michigan is surely known for being a force in 'Murica's economy. :rofl


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

larryx said:


> amazing,first everyone claim fighters feared him...now a top mw calls him out and all the sudden its a publicity stunt?


It's not a stunt, it's a misleading statement. How do you see HBO and GBP working together to make it happen? Quillin isn't dumb, he knows that won't fly -- turbo asked Fat Dan and Quillin himself on twitter apparently, they both said it wouldn't work out. :conf


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Golovkin vs. Quillin would be a good for HBO. Both fighters have excellent power, and boxing fans could see how the bigger 6'1" Quillin would stand up to facing someone with equal, if not more, power. However, Quillin recently said that he doesn't have any interest in fighting Golovkin because he doesn't have enough of a name in the United States for the fight to a worthwhile one for him.
> Read more at http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/01...n-sturm-or-geale-in-2013/#9RRfIWT26q30Rtbk.99
> 
> :deal:deal:deal
> ...


hhow the fuck is this proof? no. gbp were cockblocked for a bit now


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

drozzy said:


> I was kind of disappointed with Quillin at the time, the fact N'Dam had been ducking Golovkin for the WBA 'Regular' vs 'Interim' for 2 straight years was almost common knowledge. Winky wasn't prime by any means. He probably saw his own resume way up there compared to that of Golovkin, and he now realizes GGG's is only going to get better from here on out... as for him, he'll be fighting a has-been prospect soon in Jacobs so a Golovkin fight would definitely be high profile in comparison. Networks be damned once again for putting road blocks to a great fight. Quillin knows that, so he shouldn't be running his mouth about fighting Golovkin who's been deemed an HBO fighter two fights ago.


Broner was an "HBO fighter" as well. These fights will all be made...TR and Golden boy will have to start co promoting fights sooner or later. They know it.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

The real Kid Chocolate must be turning in his grave seeing a coward like this stealing his nickname.

Hes a disgrace for all the cubans out there, Grand Rapids can have this coward he can go to the welfare line next to MichiganSnowWhite.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Danny said:


> Fighter's don't duck fighters, people need to realise this. Does Quillin really want to fight Golovkin? I believe Quillin wants to fight every other beltholder in the 160lb division, and vice versa. I expect politics (HBO/Showtime) to get in the way of the fight, but I don't think for a moment that Quillin is calling Golovkin out with the intention of then shying away from the match-up.


I'm loving your avatar, man. :lol:


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

Let's see it.


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

Would be an awesome fight. But from what I understand, it is unlikely to be made..


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> No one said he's not... You idiot!
> 
> The real question is.. If you were locked in a room with GGG and you had 2 choices.. Fight or Fuck? What would you choose? Im pretty sure your fruity ass would be on your knees quicker than a 2 dollar "Whore"..


Crickets...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Quilin should fight Murray next it makes sense for both parties. Murray would win also imo.


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

Stylez said:


> Golovkin is free to fight on any network. However, his handlers say they will only have him fight on HBO.


so then wouldnt that be GGG'S team ducking the fight?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

This is exactly what Kid chocolate wanted to do lol. Mislead people into thinking he could make this an want this fight. First off he already said its too big a risk, ON VIDEO. An to top it off he said a ppv fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> We both know the roadblocks preventing this fight, Quillin likely knows those roadblocks as well.


I understand that, but people would have jumped on Quillin it seems for whatever he said.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> @MichiganWarrior can you believe this crap?
> 
> they'll talk crap no matter what he says


I agree with others that the likely hood of this happening is low but still a bit of props due for Quillin for not being silent.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Bladerunner said:


> The real Kid Chocolate must be turning in his grave seeing a coward like this stealing his nickname.
> 
> Hes a disgrace for all the cubans out there, Grand Rapids can have this coward he can go to the welfare line next to MichiganSnowWhite.


Yeah, a brit calling Chocolate a disgrace to all Cubans? Lol, Nice class you show there by dismissing someone who jumps in the ring putting their health on the line as a Coward, a true keyboard warrior.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Fighters duck fighters.
Not everybody haas the balls like Macklin.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The three fights I want to see Golovkin in most are Quillin, because it would just be all-action, Froch because it would not just be a war, but also answer some questions about BOTH men, and Ward, because we'd find how Golovkin can deal with somebody with the slick blackness of Ward, and how Ward can deal with the fundamental Eastern Bloc-ness, power and footwork of GGG


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Make the fight!

Quillin really truly does not want to know what the "Reckoning" is. Quillin would get beat by Golovkin. Anyone who thinks differently just does not get what Golovkin is all about. If it wasn't for the KD's against N'jikam Qillin he would have lost the fight! He really isn't all that!

Quillin is one of those middleweights that has good power, but is easy to hit, especially on the inside. Quillin has zero inside fighting skills! He's strictly an outside fighter that throws looping shots, and is easy to hit. He can't counter puncher and he'd be like a punching bag for Golovkin.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> @MichiganWarrior can you believe this crap?
> 
> they'll talk crap no matter what he says


What u on aboutbballchump11? MW has already labelled Quillin 'a paper champion who will be nothing special' he stated this on ESB. Want the link? Even that thick cunt knows Quillan will get twatted!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> What u on aboutbballchump11? MW has already labelled Quillin 'a paper champion who will be nothing special' he stated this on ESB. Want the link? Even that thick cunt knows Quillan will get twatted!


that's irrelevant to my point. My point is, if Quillin had said nothing, people would have dissed Kid Chocolate for staying silent. If he said he wanted to fight him, but mentioned that he can't because of promotional issues, people would have gotten on him for that also.

There's nothing he could have really said or not said that would have pleased people in this thread


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> There's nothing he could have really said or not said that would have pleased people in this thread


This, it's unfortunate.


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> This is exactly what Kid chocolate wanted to do lol. Mislead people into thinking he could make this an want this fight. First off he already said its too big a risk, ON VIDEO. An to top it off he said a ppv fight.


but now that ggg's stock has rised the fight would bring both good money. but its HBO's bitchass blocking the fight


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> The three fights I want to see Golovkin in most are Quillin, because it would just be all-action,


It really wouldn't, Quillin is not on GGG's level. He just isn't a very good boxer!

There is a good chance a resurgent Danny Jacobs would beat Quillin! Quillin's power is overrated too IMO! N'Dam had been dropped previously by Lorenzo and Khurtsidze, while McKewan was coming off a brutal KO by Lee, and Wright was coming off over a two year layoff after a thrashing by Paul Williams. Before that Peter was taken the distance by chinny guys like Echols & Miranda and the version of Brinkley that fought Quillin was abysmal.

Meantime Golovkin is dramatically stopping guys who haven't been stopped Ouma (Hospitalized!) Macklin (Nearly kayoed in 1), Simon (went 12 with Abraham!) Proksa (Ruined!) Ishida (stopped Kirkland, went 12 with Pirog) etc

Peter going on about Rosado is laughable too, Golovkin won every round prior to earning the stoppage and with the fuckin Flu! What did Peter do with N'Dam? Had it not been for the knock downs on a fighter he couldn't finish off, he was being outboxed every round that didn't have a knock down. He couldn't even get N'Dam him out of there! LOL Quillan is just another Tarvoris Cloud, in fact he's worse. GGG is on the verge of greatness. He is Pacqiauo and Tszyu combined.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

get it done!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> He's calling him out because he knows the fight will never get made.


:deal Like the guy at the bar "hold me back, hold me back"


----------



## ROACH (Jun 6, 2013)

First of all, this would never be PPV. Quillen is an opponent. There is very limited demand to see Quillen. GGG vs Chavez is a potential PPV, but a highlight reel KO of Quillen by GGG would help sell the fight. The market for Chavez is already there, and as long as Chavez comes back and puts a beatdown on a decent opponent, Chavez vs GGG is a matchmaker's dream.

Quillen is just the guy that needs to get brutally knocked out to make it happen. Nor that I would want it to be PPV. Only idiots want to pay more money.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

This thread is embarrassing. People need to grow up.


----------

